# Topless Women Trampoline Coach



## Alex (6/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/15)

I could come out of retirement for that job!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

The parts I want to watch are very hazy?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Hilarious @Alex!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (7/4/15)

man this vid just made me miss one of my favourite series. the IT crowd. 
this guy is one of the lead actors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (7/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I could come out of retirement for that job!


this makes me want to retire just to come back out of retirement once more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/4/15)

That dude is so freekin funny.

If you havent already, you should watch 'This Is 40'... so funny, and this guy's character is epically funny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (7/4/15)

Geez No Touch! they will fire me in an instant.


----------



## Alex (7/4/15)

Yeah guys, "The IT crowd" is one of the funniest British TV Shows ever.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (7/4/15)

johan said:


> Geez No Touch! they will fire me in an instant.


Didn't look like he was following that rule or like the "customers" minded it at all

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (7/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I could come out of retirement for that job!


Too late.He's left and I start next week Monday,pay is not great though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (7/4/15)

Genosmate said:


> Too late.He's left and I start next week Monday,pay is not great though


You'll get paid in kind

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

